# Any Ideas?



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I had the quad up to my cabin last weekend (2006 Bombardier Traxter 4x4 auto) and unloaded it from the trailer. The next morning she fired up nice, but I noticed it was diffucult for it to move in gear. Motor purred fine, but very sluggish forward motion..........seemed to be slipping. Almost didn't make it out of the woods.

Parked it, and tried again a few hours later.......still "slipped", but when I gunned it there was a VERY SLIGHT clunk like something "caught", and she was good to go the rest of the weekend.

Anyone have any ideas what may have been going on?

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Steve,
sounds like you need to pull your belt cover off and make a complete inspection of the belt, primary clutch, secondary clutch and both clutch sheeves. 

I hate to be the bearier of bad news, but IF the ATV has been sitting for awhile, especially in a garage, it is ''very possible'' that mice have made their way thru your belt cover snorkles and into the belt cover area and built a nest in there. This can explain the clunk and belt slippage.

Its not tough to pull the belt cover, I'd be doing an inspection of this area first.

Good Luck!



Bill


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Belt Drive?


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

glockman55 said:


> Belt Drive?


He said it was an automatic in his first post, and as far as I know, Honda makes the only automatic transmission ATV that is NOT belt drive.

So that should make his Traxster a Belt drive.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Check your belt and cv clutch. I think this quad is belt driven with shaft driven axles. Belt could be stretched out. Or your cv clutch could be needing servicing.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

sounds like something hung up in the clutch


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the reply guys...........shaft on axels, not sure if there is a belt.

Just got back from a wonderful week of fishing in Canada......limit of walleye every night for dinner, cool temps, no rain, and only 1 bear to deal with.

Steve


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

The belt and clutch pulleys would be under a cover on the side of the engine.


----------



## johnmiltonal (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello

You have given good description for off road driving. Thanks for sharing information about it. You want to remember one thing for safe drive, you have to wear belt.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

All fixed.....it was in the clutch. Seems motor brake bearings were shot, and locked up, then gave way with no other damage (thank God).

Steve


----------

